# MrBez Journal



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Well Guys,

It's finally time for me to start my first journal.

I'm 21 years old, and I have been training for around 3 years now, more seriously for the last 2. I started out at 9 stone, and I am now sitting around 13 stone, and 6 foot 2 inches tall.

I have just finished 2 months of Bill Stars 5x5 routine, and I am very impressed with my strength gains. I am now reverting back to a 5 day split.

Monday - Legs

Tuesday - Back

Wednesday - Shoulders

Thursday - Legs

Friday - Chest

I have chosen to train my legs twice a week, as I did neglect them in the past, and the 5x5 routine has made me love my squats! Is that even possible!? lol.

I am very pleased with what I have acheived naturally...However...This changed today! As I made the switch over to the "Dark Side"!

That's right, I shot my first ever injection of Test Cypionate.

I am going to continue with this cycle, shooting 1ML @ 250MG each week, for the next 10 weeks, and continue documenting my progress in this journal. I will list my diet each day, along with my training routine and my lifts.

I have taken some pictures of how I look today, however I cannot upload them untill I find my card reader!

I am looking forward to the next 10 weeks, and I will try to update this journal daily.

Please do not hesitate to share your thoughts, as the main reason for this journal is to share my progress, whilst gaining more advice and knowledge about training.

I hope you enjoy reading!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Wednesday 24/09/2008 - Shoulders

11.30 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk, 2 Eggs

14.00 - 300G Potatoes, 150G Chicken

16.30 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

19.00 - 65G Rice (Uncooked), 150G Chicken

19.45 - Train

20.45 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein

22.30 - 65G Rice (Uncooked), 150G Chicken

01.30 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk, 2 Eggs

04.00 - 150G Cottage Cheese, 25G Peanut Butter

I was extremely motivated in the gym this evening, due to having my first injection an hour earlier.

DB Shoulder Press

10 x 15KG - Warmup

8 x 27.5KG

8 x 32.5KG

6 x 35KG

BB Upright Rows

10 x 40KG

8 x 50KG

7 x 50KG

Rear Delt Machine

10 x 50KG

8 x 60KG

6 x 70KG

DB Front Raises

10 x 12.5KG

8 x 15KG

8 x 15KG

I felt pumped after this workout, and I love training my shoulders.

All in all, I cannot wait for tomorrows leg session!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright mate good luck with the course your diet looks spot on you should really enjoy the next 10 weeks.

1 thing do you not find doing legs before back restricts what you can do in terms of deadlifts and rows etc. i know after a good leg session i cnt deadlift or support myself enough to do bent over row the next day.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

alright mate good luck with the cycle

Interesting split I agree with hilly with leg day I can hardly move the day after But I have wonderd about training week bodyparts twice a week

Any way mate am subsribed :thumbup1:


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

im roughly same as you mrbez, 21 been training same time. Im worried about taking gear tho, dont wanna **** it all up. any recommendations.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far guys.

I understand where you are coming from in regards to training my legs, so I will see how I get on tonight, and if I have fully recovered on Monday to go again.

CNP, the only advice I can give you about a course, is to research on this website and look for questions that will have already been answered. I always thought I would never turn to a course, due to being worried, but believe me, it's nothing. I just have a numb bum cheek at the moment, lol.


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

ok mate, 2 things im really worried about. acne and shrinking knob, or is that a myth?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

CNPJunkie said:


> ok mate, 2 things im really worried about. acne and shrinking knob, or is that a myth?


acne is a possible side effect but your knob wont shrink..........your balls might, not permanently.

Anyways!!! Good luck to you Mr Bez nice low dosage first cycle will be interested to see how you progress my friend  how was your first Jab?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

CNP - As Captain said mate.

Captain - Thanks mate. My first jab was fine. I had a mate do it who has used a few times, and he talked me through everything. Everything went smooth, he aspirated, drew no blood, injected over around 30 seconds, and then I massaged the area.

I said to him, will I feel it? He said, I doubt it, it's been in you 4 seconds...Hahaha


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thursday 25/09/2008 - Legs

12.00 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk, 2 Eggs

14.00 - 65G Rice (Uncooked), 150G Chicken

16.30 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

19.00 - 300G Potatoes, 150G Chicken, 100G Veg

19.45 - Train

20.45 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

21.30 - 300G Potatoes, 150G Chicken

01.30 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk, 2 Eggs

03.30 - 150G Cottage Cheese

-----------------------------------------

Squats

10 x 50KG - Warmup

8 x 100KG

8 x 120KG

5 x 160KG - NEW PB! :-D

Seated Extensions

10 x 80KG

8 x 100KG

6 x 125KG

SLDL

10 x 50KG

8 x 90KG

6 x 110KG

Calf Raises

10 x 130KG

8 x 150KG

6 x 180KG

Extremely pleased with my new PB on my squats, an I aim to keep increasing this in the future!

Todays session was great, and I know my legs will hurt in the morning! I look forward to chest tomorrow!


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, well i already suffer from achne on my shoulders and back abit and im natty so maybe i will get it bad? How long is your course mate and whats your PCT like.

Goodjob on PB with squats keep it up


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done on the squat mate

I'll have to work harder to catch you up


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Guys.

CNP - I'm doing 10 weeks, at only 250mg per week, and my pct consists of Nolva and Chlomid.


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok mate, Nolva and Chlomid protect liver and reduce test back to natural levels correct??

Get some pics up dude, im really interested how it goes  Have good weekend!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Friday 26/09/2008 - Chest

Flat DB Press

12 x 20KG - Warmup

8 x 32.5KG

8 x 40KG

5 x 45KG

Incline BB Bench

8 x 70KG

6 x 90KG

6 x 95KG

Incline DB Flies

8 x 17.5KG

8 x 20KG

8 x 20KG

Overhead Tricep Extension

8 x 30KG

8 x 35KG

7 x 35KG

Close Grip EZ Bench

8 x 50KG

7 x 70KG

6 x 70KG

Todays chest session left me feeling extremely pumped, my triceps felt great, and I can't wait to feel the ache in the morning!

This was the first time doing flat db presses, and I felt it much better than flat bb press, therefore I am going to continue using it.

I weighed in at 13 stone solid before todays session.

Two days of rest, work, eating and sleep for me.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Diet for Friday

12.00 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk, 2 Eggs

13.00 - Tuna Sandwich

15.30 - 65G Rice (Uncooked), 200G Lean Steak Mince

18.00 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

19.00 - 50G Peanut Butter

19.45 - Train

20.45 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

22.00 - 65G Rice (Uncooked), 150G Chicken

01.30 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

03.30 - 300G Potatoes, 150G Chicken

05.30 - 150G Cottage Cheese


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diets lookin solid mate keep it up.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Monday 29/09/2008 - Legs & Abs

Squats

10 x 60KG - Warmup

8 x 100KG

8 x 130KG

6 x 160KG

Seated Extensions

10 x 84KG

8 x 105KG

8 x 134KG

Calf Raises

10 x 88KG

6 x 178KG

8 x 124KG

Weighted Crunches

3 x 12 x 10KG

Weighted Leg Raises

3 x 12 x 4KG

Very pleased with todays session, especially my squats again.

I could still feel my Hamstrings a little today, hence the reason why I missed SLDL.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

mrbez said:


> Monday 29/09/2008 - Legs & Abs
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Good call bud. Nice lifting


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Diet for Monday

11.30 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk, 2 Eggs

15.30 - 65G Rice (Uncooked), 100G Chicken

17.00 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

18.30 - 50G Peanut Butter

19.00 - Train

20.00 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

21.00 - 65G Rice (Uncooked), 150G Chicken

23.30 - 300G Potatoes, 150G Chicken

01.30 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

02.30 - 150G Cottage Cheese


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Tuesday 30/09/2008 - Back

Wide Grip Chins

3 x 8

Deadlifts

10 x 50KG - Warmup

8 x 100KG

6 x 120KG

2 x 140KG

DB Rows

8 x 30KG

8 x 35KG

8 x 40KG

EZ Preacher Curls

8 x 20KG + Bar

8 x 30KG + Bar

4 x 35KG + Bar

Todays session went very well.

I added the preachers in at the end, and concentrated on my form. I extended my arms fully before I curled, and this felt great.

I know that I could have gone heavier on my DB Rows, and I will be doing next week. I may also add a weight between my legs for my chins.

In regards to my Deadlifts, I am a little dissapointed. 140KG seems poor to me? It's my grip that fails more than anything. Any tips?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

mrbez said:


> In regards to my Deadlifts, I am a little dissapointed. 140KG seems poor to me? It's my grip that fails more than anything. Any tips?


Yes... put more weight on the bar 

I'm teasing... get yourself some chalk... I bet that will help in a big way.

Nice journal BTW, and your diet looks really good.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I've just ordered some more supplements, and I will buy some Chalk this weekend for next weeks back day. Thanks for the advice Big.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Diet for Tuesday

11.30 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk, 2 Eggs

15.00 - 65G Rice (Uncooked), 100G Chicken

17.00 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

18.30 - 50G Peanut Butter

19.00 - Train

19.45 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

21.15 - 300G Rice Potatoes, 150G Chicken

00.00 - 65G Rice (Uncooked), 150G Chicken

02.30 - 150G Cottage Cheese


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

hey bez. dont tend to post much on here but seen as your a fellow Bury boy an all. Im impressed mate, your doin well. keep it up. how are things over at jjb or fitness first. iv knocked the weights on the head for a few months and working on the dreaded cardio. tryin for the fire service so thi needed to improve my vo2 max score. eager as hell to get back on it though. only 2 more months to go and i can ha ha. your trainin looks good mate and the diet aswell keep it up.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Dan,

Hope things are well.

I'm back at Fitness First in Whitefield now mate. I moved to Manchester just over 6 months back, and prefer to train there. Plus, it's much closer than JJB in Bury.

The fire service will be good for you. All the best with your training and I hope you make it bro!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Just had my second shot of Test Cyp, this time in my left cheek.

Aspirated, and all was fine. Injected slowly and massaged the area. I then had a little bleed, and I'm assuming that this is normal sometimes?

Off to train Shoulders now


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Wednesday 01/10/2008 - Shoulders

As mentioned above, I had my second injection today, and trained an hour afterwards.

DB Shoulder Press

10 x 25KG - Warmup

8 x 32.5KG

8 x 37.5KG

6 x 37.5KG + 8 x 10KG Superset

BB Upright Rows

10 x 40KG

8 x 50KG

6 x 55KG + 8 x 20KG Superset

DB Front Raises

8 x 12.5KG

8 x 12.5KG

8 x 12.5KG

Dips

3 x 12

Shoulders felt great after todays session, and I am starting to feel much more pumped in the gym.

How does my Shoulder routine look to you guys, should I include Shrugs?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I also weighed in this morning at 84.5KG


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks like things are going well mate nice db press 37.5 :thumb:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks.

I was extremely pleased with the 37.5KG, I felt I went deep with them and it worked my shoulders good!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Wednesdays Diet

12.00 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk, 2 Eggs

14.00 - 65G Rice (Uncooked), 150G Chicken

16.30 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

19.00 - 50G Peanut Butter

19.45 - Train

20.45 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk

21.30 - 300G Potatoes, 150G Chicken, 100G Veg

01.30 - 50G Oats, 50G Protein, 200ML Milk, 2 Eggs

03.30 - 150G Cottage Cheese


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thursday 02/10/2008 - Chest

I decided to change todays Leg session with tomorrows Chest session, as my left cheek is still a little bit numb from yesterdays injection, and I am still acheing from Mondays session.

Flat DB Press

10 x 27.5KG - Warmup

8 x 32.5KG

10 x 40KG

6 x 45KG + 8 x 17.5KG - Superset

Incline DB Press

10 x 27.5KG

10 x 32.5KG

7 x 35KG + 8 x 15KG - Superset

Incline DB Flies

3 x 8 x 20KG

Close Grip EZ Bench

8 x 40KG

8 x 50KG

7 x 52.5KG

Dips

2 x 8

Once again, I felt as though I hit my chest very hard, and I am loving DB presses as opposed to BB presses.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet looks good mate do you know what your totals our for cals/protein etc out of interest??

how many cheats are you having a week??

are you doing any cardio?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Hilly,

I'm having one cheat day per week. And that is Sunday. Although this week I will be having Saturday too, as it's my birthday 

Not too sure on the breakdown of cals/carbs/pro/fat, but I will look into that for you mate.

In regards to cardio, I am doing 1 hour to 1 hour and 30 minutes walking each day, 5 days a week. My day job is a part time post man, so I have to do a small walk before I take the van out. I'm not complaining, as it's helping me to keep my body fat low, whilst gaining.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy bday mate!!!

Have a look at fitday.com. I have just started using it and it makes life much easier.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Hilly, it's a big one today! :-D

Just had a quick look at FitDay, I'll be joining that later!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh its worth it mate. I added in my won flapjacks on there and evertyhing else i eat then its just takes me 30 secs at the end of the day to put it all in. As its an american site i had to put my own levels of chicken and turkey and oats in as some of theres were different to what was on the back of the packets here.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys,

I've had a few things to sort out.

Last week, my 4th injection, I upped the dosage to 1.5ML (375mg) of Test Cyp, and I am considering keeping it at this level, or maybe upping it to 2ML (500mg) for the last 5 weeks.

I am now weighing a solid 85KG, which I am impressed with, however, I was expecting more, although I am now at the end of my 4th week, therefore I believe it is around now when I should start noticing the major gains from my first cycle?

Diet

Monday 20th October 2008

3165 Calories

285 Protein

337 Carbs

75 Fat

Training - Chest

Flat DB Press

12 x 27.5KG

10 x 35KG

10 x 42KG

7 x 44KG

5 x 48KG - PB! Very impressed with this

Incline DB Press

12 x 30KG

10 x 35KG

8 x 42KG

5 x 42KG

Incline Flies - Strict Form

10 x 17.5KG

10 x 17.5KG

8 x 20KG

Close Grip EZ Bench

12 x 30KG + Bar

10 x 40KG + Bar

8 x 45KG + Bar

7 x 45KG + Bar

I felt extremely pumped after todays session, and I am looking forward to my leg day today, where I believe I can hit another PB on my Squats.

Craig.

P.s

Does anybody know what a standard EZ bar weighs, is it 10KG or 15KG?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I find on cycles it doesnt kick in till week 5 so I take d bol for the first 5 weeks to get started.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah,

I never really looked into running my first course with Dbol, as I wanted to see how I would react to just Cypionate alone.

Would it be possible to start 3 weeks or so on Dbol, at perhaps 20-30MG per day now? Or would it not be worth it, as I am due my 5th injection tomorrow.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

mrbez said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I never really looked into running my first course with Dbol, as I wanted to see how I would react to just Cypionate alone.
> 
> Would it be possible to start 3 weeks or so on Dbol, at perhaps 20-30MG per day now? Or would it not be worth it, as I am due my 5th injection tomorrow.


I wouldnt bother now as will kick in soon. Monnitor your gains and record your weight each week at the same time. By doing this you can compare your gains at the beginning of the cycle compared towards the end.

If over the cycle and after pct you have gained good weight, you know this combination works so there is not much point trying to ammend it. If anything take d bol for the forst 5 weeks on your next cycle.

I have just completed my 3rd cycle which was:

Weeks 1-5 : 45mg dbol per day

Weeks 1-10 : 2ml deca per week

Weeks 1-10 : 2ml test 400 per week

Was the best cycle i have done so far so will stick with this on the next time. Only when I do not gain on this I will change it


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Willsey,

I'm going to continue my course at 1.5ML every week now untill the end of my course.

Tuesday 21st October 2008

Legs

Squats

12 x 60KG

10 x 100KG

8 x 150KG

6 x 180KG - PB!!!!!!! Wohooo!

Seated Extensions

12 x 105KG

10 x 119KG

8 x 126.5KG

6 x 144KG - PB!!!!!

Calf Raises

10 x 130KG

8 x 150KG

6 x 180KG

80KG till failure - Ultra Acid Build Up! Argh!! lol

Weighted Leg Raises - Abs

12 x 8KG

10 x 10KG

10 x 10KG

Extremely pleased with my performance in todays session, I hit two PB's, and I believe that I could have gone heavier with the Squats. I cannot wait till my next Leg session, but I do know that my legs are gonna be hurting in the morning!

It's my day off training tomorrow as I finish work at 6.30, and have to be on the door at 7.30, so shoulders have to wait till Thursday! 

Diet will follow once I'm home from the doors tonight.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the pb pal keep it up


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Hilly,

My legs are still very skinny, but they are getting there!

5th Injection tomorrow, so it should be show time over the next few weeks!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh my legs really need to catch up to an ongoing knee injury i have.

yeh the fun should really be starting now mate just make sure you get those cals in and youll be over the moon.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Tuesday 21st October

Diet

Calories 3362

Protein 316

Carbs 369

Fat 69


----------

